# In your opinion, is this tank over planted?



## Kermit The Frog (Nov 11, 2020)

Hi there,
This is one of my betta fish, George. I got him from a grocery store (they should not be selling fish IMO) because he looked so unhealthy and he need help. I've had him for almost a year, and I finally got around to planting his tank. The tank is a 3.5 gallon Halfmoon tank from Petsmart. It was cheap and the footprint worked for the space I'm dealing with right now. I know that it would be better if it were a 5 gallon, but this is what I've got :/. 
Anyways, between the rocks, driftwood, and plants... is the tank too congested? I'm not against reconfiguring, but I do like the way it looks rn.


----------



## Kermit The Frog (Nov 11, 2020)

Kermit The Frog said:


> View attachment 1023497
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> ...


Oh and the plants are narrow leaf java fern, Anubias nana, and marimo moss balls. I do plan on trimming, cutting back, and removing plants as they grow and conditions change.


----------



## ThatRockDog (Oct 28, 2020)

To answer your question if the tank is too congested, I think not at all. He has some broad-leaf plants to rest on and can easily navigate his own tank. In fact I have my betta, Jack, in a 5 gallon and the plants are more overgrown in comparison and I’m just now thinking about cutting them back. One of the favorite plants I’ve noticed (both on this forum and other websites) is actually having some hornwort floating as well so George can rest on the surface and provide a shadier environment. Not to mention plants are a fantastic nitrogen-sink to soak up all the waste by products.

In regards to the comment about your 3.5 gallon tank and how a ”5-gallon might be better”, that is up to you. Others on the forums can keep bettas happy in even smaller tanks as long as they are given the proper care  I keep my other betta, Maxwell, in a 3-gallon tank from Petsmart too. The only caveat to a smaller tank is that it’s harder to keep parameters under control, which means that it can require more work on your part, which is why I like a heavily-planted tank! If it soaks up the excess nitrogen that’s going to help keep your water clearer, control algae blooms, provide oxygen and natural filtration, and gives George more places to explore.

Also a grocery store selling bettas? I haven’t seen that for a long time and I was wistfully thinking that was a dead practice. I used to work in a rural hardware/pharmacy that sold two african dwarf frogs in a damn PINT of water and they advertised that as their permanent home. It’s a gross practice, and imo the only pets a grocery store should sell are virtual, robotic, or a pet rock :| Good on you to take him in!


----------



## ThatRockDog (Oct 28, 2020)

Oh also since I’m just checking since I didn’t see it in the picture, do you use a heater for George’s tank? I’m sure you already know that bettas need more care than what they are commonly given (as you A) joined the forum B) got George a nice tank C) are wanting to make sure he has the right amount of plants) but they also need warm water too! If you keep him in a place that’s naturally warmer that also works


----------



## Kermit The Frog (Nov 11, 2020)

ThatRockDog said:


> Oh also since I’m just checking since I didn’t see it in the picture, do you use a heater for George’s tank? I’m sure you already know that bettas need more care than what they are commonly given (as you A) joined the forum B) got George a nice tank C) are wanting to make sure he has the right amount of plants) but they also need warm water too! If you keep him in a place that’s naturally warmer that also works


Yeah, he was at a Meijer... I know Walmart no longer does fish, but Meijer still does I guess. Hopefully, that won't last too much longer.
I wanted a decent amount of plants to help with water quality as you said. I have been thinking about some hornwort, but we'll see.
Yes, George is kept warm. He has a heater preset to 78 F. It's in the back left corner, but the shape of the tank must have distorted the view.


----------



## Kermit The Frog (Nov 11, 2020)

Thanks for your opinion btw


----------



## ThatRockDog (Oct 28, 2020)

Kermit The Frog said:


> Yeah, he was at a Meijer... I know Walmart no longer does fish, but Meijer still does I guess. Hopefully, that won't last too much longer.
> I wanted a decent amount of plants to help with water quality as you said. I have been thinking about some hornwort, but we'll see.
> Yes, George is kept warm. He has a heater preset to 78 F. It's in the back left corner, but the shape of the tank must have distorted the view.


Oh, I see it now! Thanks for the clarification 👍 I've always regretted not keeping my first betta in a heated-tank as I didn't know better at the time. So now it's just something I'm hyper-aware of, so my apologies. But yeah your plants look good


----------



## Rana (Apr 27, 2013)

Definitely not overplanted! Bettas typically like having a lot of "stuff" in their tanks, in the wilds their native habitat is super thick with plants so that is the environment they evolved in. As long as your tank isn't literally so full that your betta can't swim, you're good. 

With live plants, you'll want to keep an eye on the light you provide. Too little and the plants wither, too much and you can choke the tank with algae. Because your plants are all pretty far down on the low-light scale you probably won't have problems with a standard light instead of upgrading to something specifically geared to plants, but it's something to keep in mind if your tank seems to struggle after a couple weeks of settling in.


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

I love those plants, I wish I had some like that but all my plants except the Java's mysteriously died. To parrot what everybody else just said; that amount of plants is perfect, bettas like places to hide.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Welcome to the Forum!

Your tank is quite lovely and a three gallon is just fine. 

There are a couple of things I would suggest. Both of the plants you have are slow growing so don't really help lower Nitrates; it takes fast-growing stem plants. That is why ThatRockDog's recommendation is so good: Hornwort grows quickly. You can let it float and/or anchor it in the back portion of a tank and let float over the surface. Either way provides the shade Betta require. Hornwort doesn't grow viable roots so shouldn't be planted.

Marimo is a specialized form of algae and not a plant. It is believed it helps out compete algae for the nutrients they need to grow well. But it does not help absorb Nitrates.

As far determining whether a tank is over- or under-planted, the rule of thumb is if you can see your Betta at a glance there are not enough plants. As with all freshwater fish, Betta are shade- and cover-loving. They can stress in tanks less than 50% planted. That's another reason I would add some Hornwort along the back.

BTW, check that piece of wood with Java Fern. Check out the widest end and make sure George can become stuck when exploring.


----------



## devasta (Oct 1, 2020)

nah ur good i think my is an overkill w plants but least i get em for free lol


----------



## Kermit The Frog (Nov 11, 2020)

Would floating plants like frogbit also serve the same function? I hear it grows fast as well, and I like the way it looks more than hornwort.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

For the benefits of eating up Nitrates you need fast-growing plants; most stem plants work. And for a more Betta-like environment additional plants, especially ones that extend closer to the surface.

That being said, there's nothing wrong with leaving your lovely tank the way it is. Floating plants would be good to provide shade and a nice accent. As Betta are shade-loving fish, they would also help reduce the brightness.


----------

